

An Interview with Guido van Rossum - alexk
http://oreilly.com/pub/a/oreilly/frank/rossum_1099.html

======
TimH
That article is pre 2001

~~~
mtrimpe
That explains this baffling part of the conversation... Squeak and Disney?

Willison: Yes. Something called MEL . And something called Squeak, _which is
being created at Disney_.

van Rossum: Isn't Squeak a Smalltalk derivative?

Willison: Yes. It's used in movie production and 3D graphics, as is MEL. It
seems like there's an explosion of _small, single-purpose languages_.

------
greyman
I have only a very rough knowledge of Python. In which kind of software
development would you choose Python and why?

~~~
silentbicycle
Short answer: In most places you would otherwise use Perl, Ruby, C, C++, or
Java. It's not as fast as C or OCaml (except in programs which are almost
entirely calls to libraries, e.g. string-heavy stuff), but you can rewrite the
hotspots in C later (if you ever actually need to), and the overall
development time will be much shorter. Even if you never use it for anything
else, Python is an _excellent_ prototyping language.

For a more in-depth answer, look at these:

<http://python.org/about/>

<http://diveintopython.org/>

Also, see the standard library's module index, which is one of the places the
language _really_ shines: <http://docs.python.org/modindex.html>

------
fedecarg
Guys, please stop posting old stuff...

------
timmorgan
Wow this is old.

